# Bijou is "Hot," and I'm Not Talking About the Temperature



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sooo....Ms. Bijou came into her first heat last week. She has been looking especially hilarious running around the house in her onesie (errr.....and pantyliner.) :HistericalSmiley: So apologies for the photo quality-- I snapped these with my iPhone. 

No, Mr. Casanova is NOT interested in the least bit. And neither is she. Let's keep it that way!!

I waited to get Bijou spayed to let her get a bit bigger...but honestly, I cannot wait to do it in September. I'm not used to the cycle lasting this long....:blink: 

Also, Casanova wants to thank his Awnties :heart: once again for their kind wishes and prayers. He is getting stronger everyday.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Bijou looks adorable in her onsie. You're very brave to put her on that light sofa, but I'm sure she's a lady  Glad to hear that Casanova is doing better


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, yes, a dog in heat on a white sofa is always a great thing. LOL! She's precious, Sophia. Thanks for sharing. 

Hoping our Casanova is doing well by now!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, our little girl is growing up!!! how hold is she now? Ava never went into her first heat till she was one year old. Now I'm waiting till after the puppy party....so she'll be going in soon, I guess.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Your iPhone takes great pics...course your little Bisou is a great model...she is a love...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bijou is 11 months old.

LOL!! All my sofas are white at the house....she's already suffering...I'm not going to kick her off the sofa and make her sit on the ground. 

Anyway, she's got "protection!" Pantyliner with WINGS!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

princessre said:


> Bijou is 11 months old.
> 
> LOL!! All my sofas are white at the house....she's already suffering...I'm not going to kick her off the sofa and make her sit on the ground.
> 
> Anyway, she's got "protection!" Pantyliner with WINGS!! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is such a gorgeous little girl! :wub:

I'm so glad Casanova is doing better. :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, she is gorgeous!!!!! I love that big blue bow!!! Adorable!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cutie! Sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A wing and a prayer with that white couch, Sophia.:HistericalSmiley: She looks adorable though.:wub: And so glad Casanova's getting better. What a scare. He really didn't have to do all that to make you home cook again, did he?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bijou is so beautiful! Your iPhone took great pictures. lol She looks so cute with her little side ponytail. 

I hope her cycle ends soon...I once babysat a Chihuahua in heat and it was awful...lasted for 2+ weeks!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Bijou is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
Hi Cass, hope you're feeling better honey bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Bijou is so beautiful! Your iPhone took great pictures. lol She looks so cute with her little side ponytail.
> 
> I hope her cycle ends soon...I once babysat a Chihuahua in heat and it was awful...lasted for 2+ weeks!


Heat cycles in dogs last 21 days. Casanova will probably be going nuts in another week or so. Even neutered males dogs will react to a female in heat in their house, even tie with them. :w00t:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

and just when we thought Bijou could not get any cuter. Adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't believe I was just thinking about you! Oh Sophia, she is just gorgeous sitting there on your white sofa with her blue bow in her hair......!!!! She should be a model for someone in New York!! I am so glad to hear that Cassanova is doing so well~~~sending love to Cass and Bijou:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

princessre said:


> Bijou is 11 months old.
> 
> LOL!! All my sofas are white at the house....she's already suffering...I'm not going to kick her off the sofa and make her sit on the ground.
> 
> Anyway, she's got "protection!" Pantyliner with WINGS!! :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Too funny!!

Bijou is insanely beautiful!! I just love her little smile!:wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulation dear Bijou. You are a woman now!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:

She looks adorable as usual. :wub::wub::wub:

So happy to hear that Casanova is doing better. :chili::chili::chili:

Hug and love to you all


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was just talking to my boss this afternoon about his 2 Malts. He has one boy that's 3 and neutered and a little girl that they added this year who is about 6 1/2 months. They have a house in Maine that they spend summers at and the little fluff was scheduled to be spayed right before they left for Maine last week. You guessed it -- she came into season just before the scheduled spay.

So now they're travelling with her and having to wait another 2 weeks to have her little surgery. She has on panties and liners he says. 

I can understand how you feel about Ms. Bijou being in season. Glad to hear that our sweet boy Cassanova is getting stronger. It just takes a lot of time to get back to normal after HGE.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> A wing and a prayer with that white couch, Sophia.:HistericalSmiley: She looks adorable though.:wub: And so glad Casanova's getting better. What a scare. He really didn't have to do all that to make you home cook again, did he?


Hahaha!! Actually, it's pretty light. She hardly needs the pantyliner...What's bad is doing and undoing the onesie for her to goto the bathroom....:blink: Poor girl. She's a good sport.

Yes, I have always home cooked, but the vet told me to always leave kibble down for Bijou since she was only 2 pounds when she first came. This is how Casanova ended up eating half home cooked half kibble. I threw away all my kibble this weekend, though. She's bigger now, and I'm sure kibble works for some but definitely not for Casanova. What can I say, he is high maintenance, but I like to maintain him.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Heat cycles in dogs last 21 days. Casanova will probably be going nuts in another week or so. Even neutered males dogs will react to a female in heat in their house, even tie with them. :w00t:


Whaaa???? So the last week is the worst? I'm just going to keep them in separate rooms in a week, then. I think I will lose it if I see them even look at each other funny....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

princessre said:


> Whaaa???? So the last week is the worst? I'm just going to keep them in separate rooms in a week, then. I think I will lose it if I see them even look at each other funny....


Females dogs in heat become real hussies when they are ready to mate. She is probably not interested in Casanova now, but she may throw herself at him next week.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's so adorable in her onesie! :wub:

and it's so great to hear that Casanova's getting better!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh she's so pretty :wub: I love the color scheme of the two pictures, so light~so graceful


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bijou is so adorable with her little panty liner on, but then again she adorable no matter what. Casanova I'm glad to hear your feeling 
better.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad to hear that Casanova is doing better, poor dear! :heart:
What a scare...

And Ms. Bijou is such a little doll! Wonderful pics of her!:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the pics! You are lucky Ellie was awful when she was in heat.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh she looks so sweet! I love their faces!! Perfection!!!

And oh dear, Noel is 8 months and Terra is 9! I didn't know I would be facing heat cycles so soon!!! Aack! and I thought I got enough hormonal drama from my daughters!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is soo darn beautiful !! that bow ! her onesie ... 

im glad to hear casanova is doing better ! ur fluffs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well Ms. Bijou...for a girl going thru "her time of the month" you sure look pretty!!!!! 

Panty liners w/wings are the way to go! LOL. Don't feel too bad. When Benny goes to my in laws he will try to mark so he has to wear a belly band. Well we put a panty liner right inside. Poor Benny forced to wear a liner LOL!!!! Drives me nuts...he never marks anywhere else, just their house. 

Adorable pics Sophia!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

These are very beautiful photos of little Bijou, Sophia! 

I really love the way she's wearing her light blue bow, very cute!

Hope, her first heat will be over very soon! Ullana has been in heat three weeks ago and we're all happy if it's over, :HistericalSmiley:!
Sometimes it's hard to be a woman!!!

I hope that Casanova is doing better! Can't wait to see him again!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Well Ms. Bijou...for a girl going thru "her time of the month" you sure look pretty!!!!!
> 
> Panty liners w/wings are the way to go! LOL. Don't feel too bad. When Benny goes to my in laws he will try to mark so he has to wear a belly band. Well we put a panty liner right inside. Poor Benny forced to wear a liner LOL!!!! Drives me nuts...he never marks anywhere else, just their house.
> 
> Adorable pics Sophia!


Thank you, Tammy!! Ahaha....Too funny!! Your gorgeous little Benny is still a stud--even if he does smell fresh like a meadow!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Females dogs in heat become real hussies when they are ready to mate. She is probably not interested in Casanova now, but she may throw herself at him next week.


I am super paranoid about this. The first day of her heat, I took them with me to the powder room. I'm washing my face and putting in my contacts, and out of the corner of my eye, I see they are facing opposite directions and I FREAKED OUT. I screamed so loud...my heart skipped a couple beats!!! When I quickly got my eyes on (I'm really near-sighted), I realized they were sitting at least a foot apart. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Well, that time or not, Bijou looks precious and I love her little blue bow and panties. So fashion forward!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

aww soo adorable


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

HAHAHAHA... cute pic!

Yeppers to what Marj said... I think I read somewhere that the 'fertile period' is usually several days (9-12?) after they first come into heat (Stacy or someone should be able to help you with this)... better slap a chastity belt on top of that onesie ;D


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, so pretty!!
i'm so glad Casanova is doing well!!:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks beautiful. :wub: I had no idea a neutered dog would still be affected by the female heat. I'm glad Cas is doing well now.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she is still stunning!!! ((HUGS))


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bijou is such a lil doll...she is sheer perfection!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Hope Casanova is doing better....he has been in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy cow, she's beeeauuutiful!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

